# Beginning method



## Dcuber (Jan 8, 2008)

I wanted 2 try out blind cubing
but I can't find a great, easy, and simple site

Macky turns out to complex (I don't care about speed)
(cubefreak.com)

I'm looking for something simple, REALLY simple, like maybe learn only 7 algorithms or so


----------



## hait2 (Jan 8, 2008)

macky's method can be done with 4 algorithms, 2 of which you should already know if you can solve a cube (the corner cycle and edge cycle), the 3rd of which is a 4move algorithm which isn't really a strain on memory.

so you really have to learn the edge flipper which is about as simple alg as they get (u u u2 with 3 Ms and 3 M's)

>_>

jus to clarify: so you can do the edge flipper to solve EO
you can do the 4move (R'D'RD) or its fingertrick version RUR'U' to solve CO
use the Uperm to solve EP
and Aperm to solve CP

and i lied. you need a 5th. something like Tperm for parity

so like 2 algs that you don't already know, only one of which is hard (Tperm)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2008)

I've taught a couple of people to do BLD using Macky's system, and one of them (Jeff Beltz) actually had his first ever solve of a Rubik's cube be a BLD solve. So even a true beginner can learn it. Like hait2 said, you only need 5 algorithms from Macky's method - the rest are all just extra to give you better speed and more flexibility. For permutations, if you get 2 2-cycles, remember you can just do 2 3-cycles instead: A<->B C<->D becomes A->B->C A->D->C.

I think PJK's method is a good alternative - he uses T-perms for pretty much all the permutations:

http://pjkcubed.com/blindfold-guide.html

Maybe you'll find that easier. But Macky's method is really one of the simplest there is.


----------

